# Asus F5 IDE disk not detected (solved)

## smaug16

I tried several Gentoo CDs/DVDs (minimal, LiveCD and LiveDVD, 2007.0). None of them detect the noetbooks hard drive.

All I get is the dvd as /dev/hda. The IDE chipset seems to be detected as SIS.

/dev/disk/by-id has the MATSUSHITA-DVD and a usb-something entry.

Any pointers how to proceed?

CheersLast edited by smaug16 on Sun Mar 23, 2008 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

This problem is the root of all evil dealing with the Gentoo 2008.0 live-cd/dvd.  2007.0 is horribly outdated now.

You'll have to build a kernel with your disk controller driver on another system, or perhaps use another distribution's boot disk to do the bootstrap.  A hardware workaround is if you can set your bios such that it uses 'compatibility' mode and live with the slow access till you're able to build a new kernel and boot that, then you can move it back to enhanced/native mode.

----------

## d2_racing

You should try SystemRescueCD, it's a Gentoo based minimal CD, and this thing is running a kernel 2.6.24  :Smile: 

----------

## smaug16

Here is a bit more on what lspci says:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0671

            Subsystem:  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0671

            Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

            Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

            Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

            I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

            Memory behind bridge: fa900000-fa9fffff

            Prefetchable Memory behind bridge: 00000000aff00000-00000000bfe00000

            Capabilities: [d0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

            Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

            Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

            Capabilities: [70] #0d [0000]

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

            Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:02.5 IDE Interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

            Subsystem:  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS5513 EIDE Controller (A,B step)

            Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128

            I/O ports at <unassigned>

            I/O ports at <unassigned>

            I/O ports at <unassigned>

            I/O ports at <unassigned>

            I/O ports at ffe0 [size=16]

            Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 USB Controller: ... <skipped>

I tried to find information on the linux support of thw SiS968 and SiS 5513. The 5513 has a kernel module, didn't find much on the

SiS 968 though. 

Does the 'unknown device 0671' mean the kernel doesn't know the chip? Or is it just lspci?

I tried installing from a debian install cd. I could select the sis5513 module explicitely, but it did not detect any disks -

so I'm still stuck.

I don't have another gentoo box to build a kernel on. Are there any recent LiveCDs/Installer CDs that might bring the necessary

hardware support or is the support for the SiS chipset just not there yet? And where might I find this kind of information?

Thanks a lot for your help. 

Cheers

----------

## smaug16

The SystemRescueCD detects the disc. Now I need to figure out how to install gentoo from there  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## smaug16

Thanks a lot for your help. 

After booting from the SystemRescueCD I followed the Docs on installation and everything works like a charm so far.

Great work!

Cheers

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Smile: 

----------

